

50 Best websites in 2013 - webdisrupt
http://techland.time.com/2013/05/06/50-best-websites-2013/

======
ScottWhigham
This is a terrible link - why does it have even a single upvote? The page has
two paragraphs of text and a "Next" link. No thanks - I don't feel like
clicking 50 "Next" buttons to see the list.

